# Helor 106 or Flux



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Just received my Helor 106. Will post photos etc shortly but first impressions are it's so well built and aligned. It's basically a grinder built around the burrs. These are Mazzer Robur 71mm conical burrs. A gear reduction of 1:4 makes grinding easy. And it is a pleasure to use. At espresso grind it takes 50 sec to grind 20g so pretty quick, and vey easy. Weighs 1,785g so no lightweight but feels great in the hand. This is my 7th handgrinder and can see this being my go to for espresso from now on (Kinu M47 is my current choice).

For pourover I think I'll stick with the Comandante or OE apex as it tastes so good. Virtually zero retention and the magnetic catch cup is fantastic.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Photos as mentioned. Apologies as some are not the right way round - never figured out why that happens!

Grind retention virtually zero as per most hand grinders. Similar adjustment system to the Comandante but this has 60 marks and is stepless so ideal for espresso. Am at 1 rev +5 (there are 12 main marks, like a clock) for the Decent, which needs a finer grind than normal. Weighs 1.785kg and has a 1:4 gear reduction in the handle so 4 turns of the handle turns the burr once. I turn at c120rpm so the burr will grind at 30rpm. The magnetic catch cup fits a 58mm basket perfectly. Easier to adjust and grind than the Pharos but couldn't taste diff in cup - both excellent. Burrs the same as used in the Mazzer Robur, but slightly less retention 😁 Quiet easy to get replacement burrs but don't envisage that for some time.

Although primarily designed for espresso, the coarser you go the easier the grinding and it gets quick in the pourover range. Only holds c35g so may need to stop and refill for bigger brews.


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

I've also had my Helor 106 for a few weeks now. It was ordered to replace a Comandante, which I found just couldn't be adjusted granular enough to dial in espresso (this was without the red clix attachment). The Helor is the first high end grinder I've owned, so I don't really have a reference point but I am super happy with it. My current beans are a 1.1.1 on the markings.

Built like an absolute tank, and with virtual no grind retention. It has improved the espresso I get out of my Cafelat Robot immensely, I get very even pours (no channeling) and I can finally get the clarity to taste the different notes.

It's heavy, but I've taken it on a staycation with me - the size makes it super portable. And it's very easy to take apart to clean the burrs. Though I've never tried one, I'd rather have this than the Niche, mainly for being able to free up counter space. With the gearing it takes about 20 seconds for me to grind 13g for an espresso, which is a hit I'm more than happy to take.

Never say never, but for the time being at least, I've absolutely no plans to replace it. I'd say the same for my Cafelat Robot lever machine, but my eye can't help but be drawn to a DE1Pro...


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

@Stevebee did you order the hex tool, to be able to use an electric drill? I did, but i can't seem to take off the top of the grinder, to use it. Helor said "After removing the screw at the base of the bending rod, pull the bending rod assembly", but it wont shift.

Is it something you've tried? I'm not sure if there's another screw I'm missing. I've gone back to Helor today, just awaiting their reply.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I didn't- took a chance that it would be ok by hand. I was guessing it's a std hex and have lots of bits like that. I'll have a look when I get in but from memory I only saw a small grub screw on the side of the handle.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

@Rabh there is a small grub screw on the side of the removable handle. Its a std grub screw but has an threaded part at the other end. This inserts into a hole in the hex shaft to keep the handle secure. Once screw removed the handle can just be lifted off and the hex bit fits on that. I'm sure the cordless drill could just attach directly to the shaft. You can see the screw in the photo. The lid stays on when using the drill so no popcorning.


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

Stevebee said:


> @Rabh there is a small grub screw on the side of the removable handle. Its a std grub screw but has an threaded part at the other end. This inserts into a hole in the hex shaft to keep the handle secure. Once screw removed the handle can just be lifted off and the hex bit fits on that. I'm sure the cordless drill could just attach directly to the shaft. You can see the screw in the photo. The lid stays on when using the drill so no popcorning.
> 
> View attachment 57665


 Thanks @Stevebee, looks like it was just a bit stuck. Gave it a hard pull, and it came off. I don't mind the hand grinding at all, but wanted to give this a quick try in case I got inundated with guests some day. For day to day though, I'll stick with the hand crank.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Glad you got it to work. Could the drill just attach onto the protruding hex directly without using the bit. I have a bit that works as I tried it on the Comandante


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

Stevebee said:


> Glad you got it to work. Could the drill just attach onto the protruding hex directly without using the bit. I have a bit that works as I tried it on the Comandante


 Yup you can, it what's I did with an electric screwdriver. That screwdriver didn't have enough torque to grind anything. By the time I took my large drill out I ended up using the hex so I don't know if it affects anything (like providing additional torque). I've put the top back on, but I'll give it a go directly next time I take the crank off.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I found when trying it (briefly)on the Comandante it was a struggle to hold the grinder and keep from spinning. It is a much wider grinder though.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

@Stevebee @Rabh Hey, was wondering if you guys have any more thoughts on the 106 having now had it for a few months. Still using it? Have there been any issues, technical or usability-wise?

Also @Stevebee you mentioned in another thread it costing you £600 + £12 handling fees, has the price changed since then, or were you just lucky in not having to pay tax on import or something? To me it looks like it could be £700+ all in. Trying to justify this to myself, but the price is kind of ridiculous 😂


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

Bicky said:


> @Stevebee @Rabh Hey, was wondering if you guys have any more thoughts on the 106 having now had it for a few months. Still using it? Have there been any issues, technical or usability-wise?
> 
> Also @Stevebee you mentioned in another thread it costing you £600 + £12 handling fees, has the price changed since then, or were you just lucky in not having to pay tax on import or something? To me it looks like it could be £700+ all in. Trying to justify this to myself, but the price is kind of ridiculous 😂


 From my perspective I'm at the stage where it's hard to imagine going back to my previous setup. I bought the Helor not long after I started getting in to espresso (I was a v60/nespresso user for years), and as I've improved my general puck prep and ability to use my Cafelat Robot machine, I've really begin to appreciate the nuances I can detect with this grinder, that were just never there before.

On top of that I don't think you can beat the portability (I've taken it on holiday), the fact it frees up lot of counter space for me. Plus it is super easy to clean (I dust off the Mazzer burrs about once a month). This thing will outlast me, it is so well built. I appreciate it's a lot of money, but there's no point where I've regretted going ahead with the purchase.

If you have any specific questions, just fire away, happy to give me perspective.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

That's good to hear. You definitely don't have to sell the virtues of manual grinders to me, I've been solely using them for the last year or so and I love it, I have no desire to go back to an electric grinder.

My situation is that I have a 1zpresso JX Pro and a Feld 47, and I'm thinking is there something out there that's even better. I considered the Kinu M47, but while I'm sure the workmanship is top notch, I thought ultimately, with it's similar sized burr set, it wasn't going to be much in the way of an improvement over my existing grinders. So here I am looking at the Helor 106, with it's, frankly massive for a hand grinder, 71mm Mazzer burrs. It's that leap of ~£500 over my existing grinders that I'm trying to get over :classic_laugh:

I guess I'm also slightly concerned about after purchase support. What if something goes wrong, how easy will it be to get support, spare parts etc. from China. I do see that they list replacement bearings, I think I'd be tempted to pick those up on initial purchase as well for the future. Did you order direct from helor.com? How was that experience? They mention 25 - 30 days delivery time, was that about accurate for you?


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

Bicky said:


> That's good to hear. You definitely don't have to sell the virtues of manual grinders to me, I've been solely using them for the last year or so and I love it, I have no desire to go back to an electric grinder.
> 
> My situation is that I have a 1zpresso JX Pro and a Feld 47, and I'm thinking is there something out there that's even better. I considered the Kinu M47, but while I'm sure the workmanship is top notch, I thought ultimately, with it's similar sized burr set, it wasn't going to be much in the way of an improvement over my existing grinders. So here I am looking at the Helor 106, with it's, frankly massive for a hand grinder, 71mm Mazzer burrs. It's that leap of ~£500 over my existing grinders that I'm trying to get over :classic_laugh:
> 
> I guess I'm also slightly concerned about after purchase support. What if something goes wrong, how easy will it be to get support, spare parts etc. from China. I do see that they list replacement bearings, I think I'd be tempted to pick those up on initial purchase as well for the future. Did you order direct from helor.com? How was that experience? They mention 25 - 30 days delivery time, was that about accurate for you?


 They've been super responsive with any questions I had. In terms of parts it's so robust that I can't imagine any issues with the main body, but perhaps the wooden ball on the handle (which they sell separately), and the rubber on the body?

I've seen people replace the Mazzer burrs with alternatives, but to be honest I can't imagine ever grinding enough coffee to dull the burrs.

Delivery time took about a week for me, so a lot quicker than the 25 to 30 days. This was earlier this year, by Fedex.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Similar time for me as well, just over a week. It's incredibly well built and I agree that when looking for what could possibly go wrong, maybe the wooden ball. That said it runs smooth and I can't foresee any issues. It is heavy but it's shape works well with regards effort. The Commandante has a wider body which is more difficult in comparison. Have a number of hand grinders, OE Fixie, OE Pharos, Feld, Feld 47, Hausgrind ,Commandante and Kinu 47 and if I were to sell them the 106 would be the last to go, especially if espresso was my main driver.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Have had the 106 for maybe 6 months now and still find it to be phenomenal. Have been using manual grinders for quite some time now and the 106 really is as good as I can imagine any grinder being, manual or electric. Not to mention it's far more portable/compact than anything else using a similar set of burrs. The build quality, tolerances, adjustability, repeatability, alignment is just spot on. Previously had a JE-PLUS from 1Z and it performed great as well, just not on the performance/build quality level of the 106. Of course the 106 costs 3x more, but it really is a lifetime device no doubt. The burrs are rated for 1,700 lbs. in a commercial setting, so I imagine at home with little to no heat involved due to manual cranking those burrs will never realistically wear out. Mine was $749 (USD) and around $55 for shipping, taking about 1.5 weeks to arrive. If I'm not mistaken I happened to order mine during some type of Chinese celebratory holiday and that slowed shipment down a bit, but it arrived well packed and flawless. Included a small set of tools for taking it apart as well as the hex attachment to spin with a drill if that's your thing.

Edit... will also add that although very large burrs are used it's not the fastest manual grinder due to the planetary gear system. Takes me around 55-60 seconds to grind a 19.1 gram dose (average). Takes approximately 4 turns of the handle to equal 1 rotation of the burrs. If those burrs were 1:1 direct drive I imagine many people would struggle cranking it as it would put force on wrists, shoulders, etc. It is so nicely built that even 1 minute goes by seemingly fast and of course with little effort as it's very smooth and fluid-like.


----------

